# Brinkmann from Everyday Deals 4U



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi all,

Just got one of these like a lot have from Everyday Deals 4U.

This is the best bit ..... :thumb: 

Conversion From: 
-£28.95 GBP 
Conversion To: 
$56.50 USD 
Exchange Rate: 
1 Pound Sterling = 1.95214 US Dollars 

and all the buyers on the list are in the UK ...... LOL


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Got mine from him, no probs at all.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Me too!!!

Great guy is Mike 

Daz


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Yahoo mine arrived today! thats only 7 days top man


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Is it much for delivery?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I ordered mine yesterday  Delivery was around or dead on $30


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

benclelland said:


> Is it much for delivery?


This is it all inclusive mate -

Conversion From: 
-£28.95 GBP 
Conversion To: 
$56.50 USD 
Exchange Rate: 
1 Pound Sterling = 1.95214 US Dollars

Best thing is, the C&E boys can't touch you as its under £18:thumb:


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

Never been a problem ordering from abroad aslong as they mark the items as a gift or under $5 in value like some well known US suppliers do...


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

anyone got a link to this? is it an ebay guy?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Everyday-Deals-4U


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Got mine there too :wave: 


Shame he takes an age to deliver


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Dom said:


> anyone got a link to this? is it an ebay guy?


Here ya go buddy!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brinkmann-MaxFire-Dual-Xenon-Rechargeable-Flashlight_W0QQitemZ230111821316QQihZ013QQcategoryZ106988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Jace said:


> Got mine there too :wave:
> 
> Shame he takes an age to deliver


All good things.......:thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

bought one last night, e-mail today saying it's posted so lets see just how long ups takes!


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

surgemaster said:


> bought one last night, e-mail today saying it's posted so lets see just how long ups takes!


IIRC the postage method he uses (USPS) state 7 - 10 working days 
mine arrived in 7 days.:thumb:

hope your arrives soon!


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

First off, I guess I can't use the Deals4U on the end of my name for some reason. wierd. 
Secondly. Thanks to everyone that has been purchasing from me. I hope that every transaction has gone smoothly. I have been trying hard to get these all posted within 24 hours of your purchase in order to have them delivered as quickly as the postal workers can get them across the pond. They have to travel all the way from California to get to you. i'm very pleased that they are arriving in a timely manner.

Someone stated that it takes forever to have these delivered. Please let me know how long it took. One thing I cannot control is from the time it leaves my hands at the postal counter, till the time it gets in your hands. Sometimes they might take a little different route due to weather or other situations.

Also, as far as labeling these as gifts, I do get this request from time to time, and have to always decline that request. I hate paying taxes just as much as the next person, but I just will not break the law on my end. Can't and won't take that chance.

Anyways, I just wanted to jump in here and send my thanks to everyone that has purchased from me and any future customers also.

One more thing. As you may or may not know, Postal rates are increasing over here in the States in about 2 weeks (May 14th). I'm not exactly sure what the rate increase on this item will be, but I am looking at smaller boxes to ship these over. I'm hoping it won't increase too much, but cannot be sure what it will be just yet. Anyone can reach me at [email protected] if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Michael
Everyday Deals 4U


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I think mine took about 8-10 days to get to me, I don't think anyone has been 'hit' for tax/vat, I think it is below the threshold?


Cheers

Cliff


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

just ordered one now as i want a second


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Michael.

I've bought one from you but I'm yet to receive it. It has just been 7 days but I'm not sure how many are 'working' days. In either case I'm not too worried as I've bought many things from the USA and HK.

It's interesting to note that the USPS online tracking disappears into no man's land when the item leaves the USA. Just shows what great value for money we get in the UK, not


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

cosmos said:


> It's interesting to note that the USPS online tracking disappears into no man's land when the item leaves the USA. Just shows what great value for money we get in the UK, not


I to am amazed at the way tracking just disappears sometimes. I've also had customers email me asking why it says their package was delivered in another part of the world a month before they even placed their order. I'm wondering if the new Postal change here will address some of those issues. Airmail parcel post will now be called International Priority I think. If you check the ebay forums here in the States, most of the posts are either about the new rate changes or the new Feedback system being phased in.

Phil H--Thanks. I will have you order in the mail in the morning. I'm taking the rest of my birthday off.  Wife is saying I need to enjoy my day off once in a while here.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

just ordered 1 aswell


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

So how much we godda fork out then?

:thumb:


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> So how much we godda fork out then?
> 
> :thumb:


I'm really not sure yet. The Person at the Post Office counter isn't really sure yet.  
Supposebly ebay will roll out the new rates about a week ahead of time. Not sure if I have to redo all my listings yet or not. I know that they are going to start charging for volume wieght, whatever that means. I do ship in a box that can hold 2 brinkmanns. I'm now ordering smaller boxes that will hold just 1. This should take the weight down a few ounces and I'm guessing the volume weight also. I'll post in here when I figure out the new rate.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thankyou Mike! :thumb:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Everyday said:


> I know that they are going to start charging for volume wieght, whatever that means.


Usually means they will include size of package in calculations for shipping. I.E. a box weighing 5lbs thats 8"x8"x8" will be cheaper than a box weighing 5lbs thats 12"x12"x12".

Anyone notice the new smiley detailer -> :detailer:

LOL


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Doing a quick little search, it's looking like the new rate for this item will be about $32.50 USD with a delivery timeframe of 6-10 days. This rate does not go into effect until May 14th. 

On another note. I am taking requests on other items that you may be looking for in the U.S. Any way I can expand my business and bring great prices to everyone is my goal.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Ordered :thumb:


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's the direct link again.

Brinkmann Dual Xenon Flashlight


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

I was able to reduce the weight of the packaging to get it under 3lbs shipped. This will keep the shipping fee around the same after the postal increase on the 14th. right now, the new shipping rate is about $27USD. It will likely go up to around $30 or so in 2 weeks. This seems to be the cheapest that I am going to be able to get the shipping fee down to.


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Update-----
The shipping calculator is currently not working due to ebay reconfiguring for the Postal increase. You can still purchase, but it may not let you pay until I can send you an invoice. Due to this inconvenience. I will quote that from now until the 13th, shipping will not be higher than $27 USD for a single Brinkmann. If I can find a cheaper shipping fee, I will include that in your invoice. After the 13th, the fee will go up, but it should be reflected correctly in the ebay shipping calculator by then.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Well mine arrived this morning on the PO parcel van shipped via UPS at a cost of $29.50 so I for one won't/can't complain about the p & p $30 he charges & if he has too put up his prices a little fair do's.It took 8 working days to arrive which I'm afraid put's most of our carriers to shame.:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dan_almond (Mar 13, 2007)

I got mine after about a 7 day wait. Really recommend the brinkmann if theres anyone thinking of buying one.


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Just recieved mine today took 11 days,not bad ,great piece of kit though ,many thanks to micheal.:thumb: 
cheers Lee.


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

I know that some people like to throw a lot in for their handling charges for their shipments. I think the postage being displayed on international shipments keeps many shippers honest. Mine has been about .50 cents to cover the cost of my supplies. I had to raise it by $1 to cover the raised price of my supplies, but, was able to get the whole shipping price down a few dollars in total. Now, of course this will change again on the 14th. But, I think it may not go above $29, and I think they will be sent over a little faster now with the new rates and options.

Michael

Brinkmann Dual Xenon


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Got mine now thx matey, but what do people do for spare bulbs?


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

so far, the only place I have seen replacement bulbs is on Brinkmann.net


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Forgot to mention....I got mine from Mr.Parcelforce a few days ago.


I can now see why they are so good at detecting swirls. Definitely a portable 'sun' for when the clouds come :thumb:


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok. The new Postal rates are in effect now. I had to revamp my listing just a little bit to keep the shipping fees under $30. You can find the new listing here:
Brinkmann Maxfire Dual

Hope everyone likes the gum I'm sending also until I run out of it.

Michael


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

After over a week with the new postal rates, I've finally found that I can send this First Class Mail for under $25 USD. This will bring the total to under $52 USD. This way of delivery will take a few days longer, but takes off about $5 USD in shipping.

Brinkmann Maxfire Dual Xenon

Michael


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

How are you guys going to be charging your torches as if I am wrong is the torch not 115v/120v as opposed to our 240v?

Just out of interest...?


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

got mine last week , well worth the wait.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

> How are you guys going to be charging your torches as if I am wrong is the torch not 115v/120v as opposed to our 240v?
> 
> Just out of interest...?


 They fit the 115 razor socket but have not tried charging mine it was charged when it arrived but i could not spot many swirls with it so i use the sun not that i managed to remove many swirls working by hand even on soft Honda paint.


----------



## N22CK_C (May 3, 2006)

ordered mine the 16th still waiting:buffer:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine took abut 10-14 days to arrive. Well packed though and arrived perfect condition.


----------



## N22CK_C (May 3, 2006)

quality i will just be patient then good this come to he who waits and all that :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

SteveO said:


> How are you guys going to be charging your torches as if I am wrong is the torch not 115v/120v as opposed to our 240v?
> 
> Just out of interest...?


It comes with a car charger aswell so I tend to plug it into my car on the journey to and from work to charge it up.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

SteveO said:


> How are you guys going to be charging your torches as if I am wrong is the torch not 115v/120v as opposed to our 240v?
> 
> Just out of interest...?


I got me one of these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/E7-STEP-DOWN-VOLTAGE-CONVERTER-240V-TO-120V-USA-TO-UK_W0QQitemZ120091698145QQihZ002QQcategoryZ96942QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Does the job perfick!:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Mini Nigel on here was supplying some brilliant chargers for them. i got mine from him will try a dig out the thread


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Here it is

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=6654


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

N22CK_C said:


> ordered mine the 16th still waiting:buffer:


Remember, these are being shipped from California. Plus you may have to deal with waiting because of the Memorial Day holiday here. Not sure if that affects a package after it leaves the US or not. It should be arriving any day now I beat.

Michael


----------



## N22CK_C (May 3, 2006)

Everyday said:


> Remember, these are being shipped from California. Plus you may have to deal with waiting because of the Memorial Day holiday here. Not sure if that affects a package after it leaves the US or not. It should be arriving any day now I beat.
> 
> Michael


Cheers Michael :thumb:


----------



## brympton (Oct 23, 2006)

Got my Brinkmann today, happy to wait when you can see whats going on :thumb:


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Received my Brinkman the other day, Well packed and speedy delivery. ( well it would have been If I was not out of the country when the postie tried to deliver it.)

Big thanks :thumb:


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

just ordered myself one to as been looking for one.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I just got one aswell! is the car adapter ok for charging these up?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

heavyd said:


> I just got one aswell! is the car adapter ok for charging these up?


Yep charges it no problem, no hassles about needing a transforner to change the voltage either. Spot on.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Not complaining, just wish it would hurry up!

International Dispatch, June 15, 2007, 4:27 am, LOS ANGELES AMC
Bullet Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 13, 2007
Bullet Acceptance, June 13, 2007, 9:46 am, IRVINE, CA 92623


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

just ordered mine so looking forward to it arriving. As I dont have a PC yet I'm not in any rush to see all the swirls!

Just wish the UDM would become available a little sooner so i can do something with this....


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

Just ordered one myself


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Please be advised that due to the upcoming Royal Mail Postal strike, shipping times may be longer than normal. I send out orders usually within 24 hours of payment (not including weekends). Also, I will be on vacation and away from my warehouse between June 27th - July 9th. Any orders paced during that time will be shipped out on July 10th. 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## gazk (Jun 19, 2007)

I have just ordered one aswell been looking for one for a while now!


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

I ordered one on Friday #230144896355 ebay number.

Just wondering when it will be shipped?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Mine has just left UK customs. W00t!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Just put my order in. although with the weather were having i dont think the postage delays are really going to bother me that much. Bloody rain.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

received mine today will fire her up tonight after work


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Just ordered mine, Hope it gets in the post prior to Michael holiday.


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Captain. I will be shipping out orders up until Wednesday the 27th. I'm trying to get all the labels printed right now, but Da*n paypal is not playing very well right now. 

Michael


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Michael!


----------



## darr3nm (May 14, 2007)

Orderd mine on the 15th and it arrived on the 27th, take off the weekend and thats 10 working days (not bad) so what are you waiting for, get one ordered :thumb:


----------



## dan_almond (Mar 13, 2007)

How much does it cost to get the brinkmann over to the UK. I mean the cost of product and delivery charge?


----------



## tm_dw (Apr 24, 2007)

Brinkmann: $26.50
Delivery: $27


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

darr3nm said:


> Orderd mine on the 15th and it arrived on the 27th, take off the weekend and thats 10 working days (not bad) so what are you waiting for, get one ordered :thumb:


Glad to hear. And, to add to that. Why spend over $300 USD on a sungun? use the money you saved for more detailing products or some brewskies :thumb: 

Michael

PS. thanks everyone. I never knew this market existed for the brinkmann. Was thinking I was just going to sell to campers. Boy was I wrong LOL


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Time for me to take my vacation or holiday, whatever you want to call it. I'll be back in 10 days to ship out any new orders that have come in while I was gone. I'll be able to check email and answer any questions also. Any orders that were placed and paid for by 3PM June 27h Pacific coast time in the States has been shipped out.

Michael


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Everyday said:


> Time for me to take my vacation or holiday, whatever you want to call it. I'll be back in 10 days to ship out any new orders that have come in while I was gone. I'll be able to check email and answer any questions also. Any orders that were placed and paid for by 3PM June 27h Pacific coast time in the States has been shipped out.
> 
> Michael


Have a good time :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Did anybody else get two sticks of chewing gum with theirs? I did, and thought 'how random!'


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

On a side note, the service from Michael is top notch!! I hope he starts offering more stuff at US prices, cos if he does, I'll certainly be using him.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Everyday said:


> Time for me to take my vacation or holiday, whatever you want to call it. I'll be back in 10 days to ship out any new orders that have come in while I was gone. I'll be able to check email and answer any questions also. Any orders that were placed and paid for by 3PM June 27h Pacific coast time in the States has been shipped out.
> 
> Michael


lol, should have read this first. Ordered one today!


----------



## Mockenrue (Oct 30, 2006)

I've just ordered one too. Silver cars + no sun = invisible swirls (but I know they're there!) :thumb:


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

I got mine today  

Ordered on the 22nd June so quite good i thought


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Ordered one a couple of days ago - shipping is delayed until the 10th July so i reckon mine should be with me by the end of the month/beginning of August.


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I had a great time on vacation. Spent some time in Chicago admiring the architecture, then hopped on the train and went to see family in Michigan. Had a great 4th of July and was pretty wore out when I got back home to California. I wasn't too tired to pack all the orders so I could get them all shipped out a day earlier than I stated here. So all brinkmann orders were sent out first thing in the morning on the 9th. Thanks everyone for being patient. 

And please, let me know what other detailing products you are looking for that are hard to get over there. I'll get some sort of idea what everyone is looking for so I can tailor a detailing catagory in my store.

Michael


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i should have mine this week i hope. also got it from everyday


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Mine turned up today - 8 working days delivery

Cheers Everyday:thumb:


----------



## AncientOfMu (Jun 26, 2007)

Just ordered and paid for one today 

Thanks Everyday , I'll update when it gets here :thumb:


----------



## Mockenrue (Oct 30, 2006)

Mine turned up yesterday. :thumb: I'm detailing a Brilliant Red S4 Cabriolet for a friend at the moment, and last night armed with this I was able to carry on polishing with the PC after sunset - brilliant!

I'm looking forward to completing the last few polishing stages on my own (silver) S4 now, as relying on bright sunshine this summer has for the most part been futile. :wall:


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Should be receiving mine anyday now then!!!


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Just put my order in. 

Going to be fun searching for swirls on all the silver cars with this!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

mine arrived yesterday:thumb:


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, my inventory of this item is running very low now. I'm going to make a few calls in the morning to see if I can locate more of these. If I can't, I hope to find another useful product here in the States for everyone across the pond. Just keep checking back

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Michael, 

Do you have a supply of these? I bought one yesterday, just unclear from your post if you are still in stock and will be sending them out. My ebay ID is sidewalkdances


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

sidewalkdances said:


> Michael,
> 
> Do you have a supply of these? I bought one yesterday, just unclear from your post if you are still in stock and will be sending them out. My ebay ID is sidewalkdances


Yes, your order will be filled. I think I might have 1 or 2 left right now. I'm trying to locate more right now also.

Michael


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

one question. What's a PC? I hear that term alot, but haven't figured out what it is yet LOL

Michael


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Everyday said:


> one question. What's a PC? I hear that term alot, but haven't figured out what it is yet LOL
> 
> Michael


Stands for Porter Cable - it's a make of random orbital sander used for polishing paintwork. i believe it's an American company. :thumb:

here http://www.autopia-carcare.com/pc-7424.html


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

just ordered one :thumb:


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

We are stocked up on the Brinkmann again. Thank goodness I was able to locate a vendor within driving distance from me. You can find them relisted here:

Brinkmann @ Everyday Deals 4U

Michael


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Everyday said:


> We are stocked up on the Brinkmann again. Thank goodness I was able to locate a vendor within driving distance from me. You can find them relisted here:
> 
> Brinkmann @ Everyday Deals 4U
> 
> Michael


hi mate,

can i have some feedback please. im topman21
and i sorted your feedback few days ago 

ryan


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

Got mine today  

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Well it's been awhile and I have'nt been able to locate any more Brinkmann's lately. I have however located something similar. Check it out and let me know what yout think. It operates very much the same way and the look & feel is pretty much the same. It uses a Dual Halogen instead of Dual Xenon.

Dual Halogen Spotlight - Everyday Deals 4U


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

I think that what make brinkmann special is xenon bulbs so I believe halogen is not a good alternative.


----------



## Everyday (Apr 25, 2007)

I was thinking that also. I haven't fired one of these up to see just how bright and clean the beam is to make a camparison though.


----------

